# Wi-Fi News > Ειδήσεις - Αναδημοσίευση άρθρων >  Ομιλία Βουρλούμη (Πρόεδρος & Διευθύνων Σύμβουλος ΟΤΕ)

## nc

*ECONOMIA BUSINESS TANK
ΗΜΕΡΙΔΑ*
REINVENTING THE PUBLIC SECTOR
*Πώς θα ξαναχτίσουμε το κράτος στο νέο οικονομικό περιβάλλον*
Δευτέρα 20 Νοεμβρίου 2006 & ώρα 16.00
Αίθουσα Χρηματιστηρίου Αθηνών (Σοφοκλέους 10)

*ΠΑΝΑΓΗΣ ΒΟΥΡΛΟΥΜΗΣ, Πρόεδρος & Διευθύνων Σύμβουλος ΟΤΕ*

_Ο τίτλος της ομιλίας μου είναι «Η ζωή σε μία μεγάλη Ελληνική ΔΕΚΟ». Δεν ευθύνομαι εγώ για το τίτλο αυτό, μου δόθηκε.

Εκείνος που τον σκαρφίστηκε πήγαινε οπωσδήποτε γυρεύοντας να με βάλει σε πειρασμό και μάλλον το κατόρθωσε. Ίσως αυτά που θα πω έχουν κάποια δόση υπερβολής – αλλά όσοι ζουν στην όμορφη χώρα μας θα καταλάβουν καλά το νόημά τους.

Παίζουν οι ΔΕΚΟ έναν σημαντικό ρόλο στην οικονομία της χώρας μας και γενικότερα στη ζωή του κάθε κατοίκου της. Συγκοινωνίες, ενέργεια, ύδρευση, αποτελούν περίπου προνόμιό τους. Σε όλες σχεδόν τις οικονομικές δραστηριότητες υπάρχουν ΔΕΚΟ, ή διοικητικά-νομικά κατασκευάσματα που δύσκολα ξεχωρίζουν. Στην δημόσια υγεία και εκπαίδευση για παράδειγμα.

Δεν είναι βέβαια όλες οι ΔΕΚΟ και παραΔΕΚΟ το ίδιο, αλλά έχουν τόσα κοινά χαρακτηριστικά μεταξύ τους που μπορούμε να γενικεύσουμε δίχως κίνδυνο να κατηγορηθούμε. Στις ΔΕΚΟ, ο ακριβής αριθμός των οποίων αποτελεί κρατικό μυστικό, σιτίζονται δεκάδες χιλιάδες ατόμων, σημαντικό ποσοστό όσων έχουν εξασφαλίσει τακτική απασχόληση στην Ελλάδα. Επίσης οι ΔΕΚΟ τροφοδοτούν το ασφαλιστικό σύστημα με αρκετές χιλιάδες άτομα κάθε χρόνο. Ένα μεγάλο και αυξανόμενο μέρος του προϋπολογισμού πηγαίνει για να καλύπτει τα ελλείμματα των ΔΕΚΟ και των Ταμείων τους.

Είναι οι ΔΕΚΟ ένα ενδιαφέρον και ιδιόμορφο φαινόμενο της χώρας μας και αξίζει να περιγράψουμε την ζωή εκεί. Αλλά για ποιους; Στις ΔΕΚΟ κατοικούν πολλών ειδών άνθρωποι και η ζωή δεν είναι ίδια για όλους.

Για να ξεπεράσω τις δυσκολίες αποφάσισα να παρομοιάσω τις ΔΕΚΟ με ένα πλοίο, κρουαζιερόπλοιο ας πούμε. Το πλοίο έχει πρώτη θέση αλλά και θέση καταστρώματος και όλες τις ενδιάμεσες. Η πλοιοκτήτρια εταιρία διαθέτει σωσίβια για μερικούς αλλά όχι για όλους. Άλλοι πληρώνουν εισιτήριο και άλλοι ταξιδεύουν δωρεάν.

Στο πλοίο μας λοιπόν την πρώτη θέση και μάλιστα λουξ την έχουν καταλάβει οι συνδικαλιστικές ηγεσίες. Πλήρωμα ή επιβάτες; Δύσκολο να πει κανείς. Πληρώνονται καλά για να ταξιδεύουν αμέριμνα, έχουν και ειδικά προνόμια, εξασφαλίζουν καμπίνα και για τα παιδιά τους. Αν είναι τυχεροί το καράβι ΔΕΚΟ αποτελεί σκαλοπάτι για το υπερωκεάνειο πολυτελείας της Βουλής.

Μία ΔΕΚΟ μεσαίου μεγέθους μπορεί να συντηρεί αρκετούς απ’ αυτούς αλλά οπωσδήποτε οι θέσεις είναι περιορισμένες. Στην τουριστική θέση όμως ο χώρος είναι ελαστικός και σχεδόν απεριόριστος. Όνειρο του κάθε Έλληνα και Ελληνίδας, ιδίως της ανύπαντρης, είναι να ναυτολογηθεί πλήρωμα σε μια ΔΕΚΟ. Καλός και τακτικός μισθός, επιδόματα, σίγουρη δια βίου δουλειά, σύνταξη νωρίς. Συνθήκες ζωής στο κρουαζιερόπλοιο καλλίτερες και πιο σίγουρες από τα σαπιοκάραβα της γραμμής, π.χ. την Δημητρούλα. Και το πιο σπουδαίο, κάπου στις αρχές της δεκαετίας του 1980 τα πληρώματα στασίασαν, έδιωξαν τους επιβάτες και κάθισαν αυτά στην τουριστική θέση. Η ζωή εκεί είναι άνετη και η πίεση για μια θέση ακαταμάχητη. Όσο κι αν προσπαθεί το λιμεναρχείο να τον περιορίσει ο αριθμός του πληρώματος αυξάνεται συνέχεια, μέχρι που κρέμονται σαν μαϊμούδες από το ξάρτια.

Εκτός από το τακτικά ναυτολογημένο πλήρωμα υπάρχουν και οι έκτακτοι και συμβασιούχοι ναύτες και καμαρότοι, αυτοί που πήδηξαν μέσα στο καράβι συνήθως στις παραμονές κάποιων εκλογών. Αυτοί πάνε κατάστρωμα και σκοπός μοναδικός της ζωής τους έχει γίνει να πάρουν κι αυτοί το φυλλάδιο και να περάσουν στην τουριστική θέση.

Υπάρχουν τέλος και οι λαθρεπιβάτες. Γι’ αυτούς δεν μπορεί κανείς να μάθει πολλά γιατί είναι καλά κρυμμένοι. Μπορεί και να μην βρίσκονται καθόλου μέσα στο πλοίο ΔΕΚΟ αλλά να έχουν τρυπώσει κάπου στη στεριά, ίσως σε κάποιο πολιτικό γραφείο, για παράδειγμα. Αλλά θα ρωτήσει κάποιος – και οι επιβάτες τι έγιναν; εκείνοι που πλήρωσαν εισιτήριο πού είναι; Αυτούς τους έχουν κατεβάσει στ’ αμπάρια, στοιβαγμένους και τους πάνε και τους φέρνουν όπως θέλουν.

Το κρουαζιερόπλοιο ΔΕΚΟ ταξιδεύει για το βόλεμα και τέρψη του πληρώματος, η μεταφορά και εξυπηρέτηση των επιβατών είναι δευτερεύουσα και συμπτωματική υπόθεση. Αναγκαίο κακό ας πούμε, και κάποιος τέλος πάντων πρέπει να πληρώνει.

Στην γέφυρα ο καπετάνιος καπνίζει το τσιμπούκι του και ατενίζει με τα κιάλια τον ορίζοντα. Που και που στρέφει το βλέμμα του και προς την κουβέρτα αλλά αμέσως αποστρέφει τα μάτια του με βδελυγμία. Η θέα του μακρινού ορίζοντα τον ηρεμεί. Δίνει πορεία στον τιμονιέρη, «κρατήσου μακριά από τις ξέρες των αποφάσεων, άφησε το καράβι να πηγαίνει με τα ρεύματα, οδήγα το μακριά από λιμάνια που παραμονεύει η επιθεώρηση κι ο νηογνώμονας. Τι γυρεύεις; να μας πιάσουν χωρίς πιστοποιητικά, με υπεράριθμους; Κυρίως απέφευγε τις φουρτούνες, μόλις ακούσεις στο δελτίο μποφόρ ζήτα απαγορευτικό και άραξε κάπου ήσυχα μέχρι να περάσουν.

Η πλοικτήτρια εταιρία δεν θέλει φασαρίες. Γι’ αυτό μας έβαλαν εδώ και τα αφεντικά τα ψηφίζει το πλήρωμα. Λοιπόν προσοχή, τι κι αν το καράβι έχει πάρει κλίση, τι και αν τελειώνουν τα καύσιμα, τι κι αν σε κάποια φουρτούνα μπορεί να μπατάρουμε; Αυτές τις απαισιόδοξες σκέψεις πρέπει να τις αποδιώχνουμε, άλλωστε τ’ ακούμε αυτά χρόνια και κούτσα κούτσα το καράβι αρμενίζει, μπάζει αλλά κι οι αντλίες δουλεύουν, έχουμε τους επιβάτες, να τρομπάρουν.

Άντε να καβατζάρουμε και τον επόμενο κάβο – εκλογές – και μετά βλέπουμε. Η θάλασσα αρρωσταίνει αλλά δεν πεθαίνει, το ίδιο και η Ελλάδα.»_


Ενδιαφέρουσα ομιλία.

Τα δικά σας σχόλια ?

----------


## simfun

Και αν μιλήσω για τον "Τορπιλισμό του ΟΤΕ" θα είμαι υπερβολικός  ::   ::

----------


## commando

> Στην γέφυρα ο καπετάνιος καπνίζει το τσιμπούκι του και ατενίζει με τα κιάλια τον ορίζοντα.


Αυτος ειναι ο πΟΤΕ η Ερτ τα τρενα τα λεωφορεια τα πλοια οι Δεκο οι Δου το ΙΚΑ το ΕΣΥ κλπ κλπ κλπ δημοσιο forever(Hμισκουμπρια)

----------


## socrates

Κάτι δεν μου πάει καλά με αυτή την ομιλία - κρίση ειλικρίνειας από κάποιον που για την θέση που κατέχει πληρώνεται κάτι παραπάνω από αδρά.

Δύο λογικές εξηγήσεις που περνάνε γρήγορα από το μυαλό μου...

α. Έχει βρει ήδη το επόμενο βαπόρι που θα πάει καπετάνιος.

β. Πρόκειται για ομιλία που δεν έγινε ποτέ.

----------


## sotirisk

Και όχι μόνο δυστυχώς, είμαι σίγουρος ότι συμμετείχε σε καταστάσεις σαν αυτές που αναφέρει. 
Οπότε πατάμε στον κομματισμό να γίνουμε αρχηγοί, έχοντας φάει στην πορεία την αξιοκρατία, αλλά στο τέλος το κατακρίνουμε, διότι τελικά θα προτιμούσαμε να είμαστε άξιοι και ουχί κομματόσκυλα. 

Είτε έγινε είτε όχι, το αποτέλεσμα είναι το ίδιο, και δεν νομίζω να αλλάξει η κατάσταση στις ΔΕΚΟ, το ψάρι βρωμάει από το κεφάλι (και με το τρέχων κεφάλι, που κατάφερε να αυξήσει το ιξώδες στο μέλι τόσο ώστε να κολλήσει μέσα, δεν νομίζω να βελτιωθούν και πολλά, κατάφεραν να είναι χειρότεροι από τους προηγούμενους. . .). 

Welcome back Σωκράτη  ::

----------


## commando

σε θελουμε commando Σωκρατη...

----------


## makelaris

Το κύκνειο άσμα ενός κατεστραμένου οργανισμού από τα συμφέροντα κάποιον

----------


## makelaris

> Κάτι δεν μου πάει καλά με αυτή την ομιλία - κρίση ειλικρίνειας από κάποιον που για την θέση που κατέχει πληρώνεται κάτι παραπάνω από αδρά.
> 
> Δύο λογικές εξηγήσεις που περνάνε γρήγορα από το μυαλό μου...
> 
> α. Έχει βρει ήδη το επόμενο βαπόρι που θα πάει καπετάνιος.
> 
> β. Πρόκειται για ομιλία που δεν έγινε ποτέ.


Προ πολλού το έχει βρεί φίλε Σωκράτη και σιδερένιος φίλε  ::

----------


## katsaros_m

Ούτε ντροπή ούτε τσίπα δεν διακατέχει τον συγκεκριμένο κύριο ο οποίος έκανε έργο ευάρεστο προς την νεοφιλελεύθερη πολιτική αμείφτηκε και αμείβεται καλά για αυτό κατάφερε να πάρει την συναίνεση του συνδικαλιστικού κινήματος στον χώρο του με επιστημονικά τερτίπια και οικονομικά οφέλη για ολίγους και να οδηγεί μια κοινωνικής, στρατηγικής σημασίας επιχείρηση στην κατάρρευση και στην απαξίωση Ο κολοσσός δηστιχος που ονομάζεται ΟΤΕ με τέτοιους καπετάνιους θα οδηγηθεί στον ανταγωνισμό που επιτάσσει η παγκοσμιοποίηση και ο νεοφιλελευθερισμός.
Το κράτος δηστιχός οδηγείται από τέτοιους ρωτώ εγώ τώρα?.
Δεν λυπάμαι εμάς στο κάτω κάτω ας προσέχαμε τα παιδιά μας λυπάμαι που δεν θα έχουν το δικαίωμα να σηκώσουν κεφάλι εκτός και αν……………

----------


## papashark

> Ούτε ντροπή ούτε τσίπα δεν διακατέχει τον συγκεκριμένο κύριο ο οποίος έκανε έργο ευάρεστο προς την νεοφιλελεύθερη πολιτική αμείφτηκε και αμείβεται καλά για αυτό κατάφερε να πάρει την συναίνεση του συνδικαλιστικού κινήματος στον χώρο του με επιστημονικά τερτίπια και οικονομικά οφέλη για ολίγους και να οδηγεί μια κοινωνικής, στρατηγικής σημασίας επιχείρηση στην κατάρρευση και στην απαξίωση Ο κολοσσός δηστιχος που ονομάζεται ΟΤΕ με τέτοιους καπετάνιους θα οδηγηθεί στον ανταγωνισμό που επιτάσσει η παγκοσμιοποίηση και ο νεοφιλελευθερισμός.
> Το κράτος δηστιχός οδηγείται από τέτοιους ρωτώ εγώ τώρα?.
> Δεν λυπάμαι εμάς στο κάτω κάτω ας προσέχαμε τα παιδιά μας λυπάμαι που δεν θα έχουν το δικαίωμα να σηκώσουν κεφάλι εκτός και αν……………


Ευτυχώς που δεν οδηγείται από τους συνδικαλιστές..

Ο Βουρλούμης δρα για τα συμφέροντα των μετόχων και όχι των συνδικαλιστών.

Μακάρι να γινόταν πραγματική εταιρεία (και όχι Δεκο), και να πετάγαν έξω όλους αυτούς τους χαραμοφάηδες που έχουν μαζέψει διάφορες κυβερνήσεις.

ο πΟΤΕ έχει δυσοίωνο μέλλον και σε αυτό οφείλεται σε πολυ μεγάλο ποσοστό η κρατική συμπεριφορά που έχει κληρονομήσει και τον έχει κάνει εξαιρετικά δυσκίνητο, καθώς και η συμπεριφορά των ορδών χαραμοφάηδων, τεμπέληδων, κλπ....

----------


## mbjp

> Ούτε ντροπή ούτε τσίπα δεν διακατέχει τον συγκεκριμένο κύριο ο οποίος έκανε έργο ευάρεστο προς την νεοφιλελεύθερη πολιτική αμείφτηκε και αμείβεται καλά για αυτό κατάφερε να πάρει την συναίνεση του συνδικαλιστικού κινήματος στον χώρο του με επιστημονικά τερτίπια και οικονομικά οφέλη για ολίγους και να οδηγεί μια κοινωνικής, στρατηγικής σημασίας επιχείρηση στην κατάρρευση και στην απαξίωση Ο κολοσσός δηστιχος που ονομάζεται ΟΤΕ με τέτοιους καπετάνιους θα οδηγηθεί στον ανταγωνισμό που επιτάσσει η παγκοσμιοποίηση και ο νεοφιλελευθερισμός.
> Το κράτος δηστιχός οδηγείται από τέτοιους ρωτώ εγώ τώρα?.
> Δεν λυπάμαι εμάς στο κάτω κάτω ας προσέχαμε τα παιδιά μας λυπάμαι που δεν θα έχουν το δικαίωμα να σηκώσουν κεφάλι εκτός και αν……………


+++

καλημερα  ::

----------


## katsaros_m

Αγαπητέ φίλε Πάνο δεν θα ήθελα να οδηγείται το κράτος από συνδικαλιστές και δεν θα έπρεπε ο ρόλος του συνδηκαλιστικου κινήματος άλλωστε είναι η προάσπιση τον δικαιωμάτων των εργαζομένων και η βελτίωση των ωρών – συνθηκών εργασίας και κάποιες μικρές βελτίωσης στα οικονομικά αυτών ιστορικά ο συνδικαλισμος έχει οβελίσει και τον εργαζόμενο και το κεφάλαιο και της εκάστοτε κυβερνήσης ανά τον κόσμο.
1947-1967 χρυσή 30 αιτία του συνδικαλιστικου κινήματος ανά τον κόσμο κτίσιμο του κανονικού κράτους ιατρική πρόνοια, παιδία, βαριά βιομηχανία, δημόσιες σηγκινονιες και στρατηγικής σημασίας επιχείρησης ηλεκτρικής ενέργειας και τηλεπικοινωνιών κλπ μόνο στην Ελλάδα άργησε να στηθεί λόγω εμφυλίων πολέμων παρεμβάσεων από τα ανάκτορα και χούντα λίγο μελέτη της ιστορίας θα καταλάβεις ότι τα πράγματα είναι ακριβός έτσι μπορώ να σου παρέχω την απαραίτητη βιβλιογραφία.

Ο Βουρλούμης δρα για τα συμφέροντα των μετόχων και όχι των συνδικαλιστών.

Ο συγκεκριμένος κύριος δρα για τα συμφέροντα της τσέπης του και μπορώ να σου παρέχω μηνιαίας υποδοχές της τάξεως πολλών μα πολλών χιλιάδων ευρώ αλλά δεν με αφορά ο μιστός του αλλά οι συμπεριφορά του (λαϊκισμός σε όλο το μεγαλείο) το να λες ότι υπηρετεί τα συμφέροντα των μετόχων θα συμφωνήσω αλλά δεν τα εξυπηρετεί ούτε αυτά γιατί μετά της δηλώσεις δεν νομίζω ότι το επενδυτικό κοινό να ενδιαφερθεί αυτό που κατάφερε είναι να μαζέψει άρον άρον η κυβέρνηση το νομοσχέδιο για τον οτε λόγω ότι έπαυσε να έχει την συναινέσει και ευτυχώς του συνδικαλιστικου κινήματος στον συγκεκριμένο οργανισμό.

Μακάρι να γινόταν πραγματική εταιρεία (και όχι Δεκο), και να πετάγαν έξω όλους αυτούς τους χαραμοφάηδες που έχουν μαζέψει διάφορες κυβερνήσεις.

Δεν έχει πρόβλημα σαν εταιρεία το πρόβλημα είναι ότι δεν την αφήνουν να λειτουργήσει σε περιβαλων ανταγωνιστικό χωρίς παρεμβάσεις από της εκάστοτε κυβέρνησης βλέπεις όταν οι άλλοι στήνανε κινητές ο οτε είχε αποκληθεί νόμος Μιτσοτακι παρόλα την καθυστέρηση δυο ετών τα κατάφερε καλά και σε αυτών τον τομέα.
Όσο για τους εργαζόμενους στο χώρο του οτε και των άλλων δεκο δεν φταίνε σε τίποτα τα αφεντικά δεν τους βάζουνε να δουλεύσουν προτιμάνε να βάζουν εργολάβους να δουλεύουν για να παίρνουν της μίζες και για να κινείται οι ευρύτερη οικονομία πολιτική απόφαση σου λένε.

Τώρα για της ορδές εργαζομένων που προσλαμβάνει δεν μπορώ να διαφωνήσω 1992 7800 άτομα 1997 2500 εθελουσία έξοδο 3500 προαναγκελθεντες θέσης εργασίας αλλά και πάλι θα σου πω ότι δεν περισσεύει κανείς γιατί είναι επιτακτική ανάγκη του ατόμου η εργασία και αν δεν την έχουνε θα οδηγούμασταν σε κρίση βλέπε ποσοστά ανεργίας της Ελλάδος και των άλλων κρατών και θα καταλάβεις απλά ο οτε και οι άλλες δεκο μειώνουν την αγανάκτηση των ανέργων βλέπε νέες μορφες εργασίας 4 ώρες δυμηνες εξάμηνες οκτάμηνες ενοικίαση εργαζομένων παραχώρηση κλπ.

----------


## papashark

> μόνο στην Ελλάδα άργησε να στηθεί λόγω εμφυλίων πολέμων παρεμβάσεων από τα ανάκτορα και χούντα λίγο μελέτη της ιστορίας θα καταλάβεις ότι τα πράγματα είναι ακριβός έτσι μπορώ να σου παρέχω την απαραίτητη βιβλιογραφία.


H βιομηχανική επανάσταση (μαζι με ενέργεια, επικοινωνίες, συγκοινωνίες) ήρθε πολύ πριν την περίοδο που περιγράφεις. Στην ελλάδα ίσως άργησε, αλλά και εδώ είχε ξεκινήσει πολύ πριν το '40

Η δε χούντα μέσα του Μεταξά ήταν ο θεμελιωτής του ελληνικού κοινωνικού κράτους, μην ξεχνάμε ότι ήταν αυτός που έφτιαξε το ΙΚΑ και ένα σωρό άλλα πράγματα (ότι ήταν χούντα κανένας δεν το αμφισβητεί, αλλά μην ξεχνάμε και τα θετικά που έκανε).

Πάντως εδώ και χρόνια στην ελλάδα δεν θεωρώ σοβαρό το συνδικαλιστικό κίνημα, το αντίθετο μάλιστα, φρενάρει οποιαδήποτε κινηση, προτιμά τον βούρκο, προτιμά να είναι όλοι τυφλοί για να το παίζουν οδηγοί αόματων....

----------


## katsaros_m

δεν ενοουσα τον μεταξα αυτος εκανε φασιστικη πολιτικη και σαφος αυτος εκανε αυτα πουλες και πολλα αλλα καλα και κακα οσο για την ελλαδα κρατησε μεχρη 1989 και μετα αρχησε σταδιακη αποξηλοση των κοινομικων παροχων
Πάντως εδώ και χρόνια στην ελλάδα δεν θεωρώ σοβαρό το συνδικαλιστικό κίνημα, το αντίθετο μάλιστα, φρενάρει οποιαδήποτε κινηση, προτιμά τον βούρκο, προτιμά να είναι όλοι τυφλοί για να το παίζουν οδηγοί αόματων....
δεν εχουμαι και μεγαλη διαφορα σε αυτο παντος το περιγραφεις λιγο τραβηγμενα
«Η γενιά μας θα πρέπει να απολογηθεί όχι τόσο για τις κακές πράξεις των μοχθηρών ανθρώπων, όσο για την αποτρόπαιη σιωπή των καλών ανθρώπων»

----------


## freenet

> Η δε χούντα μέσα του Μεταξά ήταν ο θεμελιωτής του ελληνικού κοινωνικού κράτους, μην ξεχνάμε ότι ήταν αυτός που έφτιαξε το ΙΚΑ και ένα σωρό άλλα πράγματα (ότι ήταν χούντα κανένας δεν το αμφισβητεί, αλλά μην ξεχνάμε και τα θετικά που έκανε).


Πάνο θα στο πω πολύ απλά,είσαι αδιάβαστος και αναπάράγεις μια σκόπιμα διαστρεβλωμένη αντίληψη. Σε παρακαλώ πολύ να ενημερώνεσαι πριν λες δημοσια τετοιες ανακριβειες.
Το ΙΚΑ ιδρύθηκε με το νόμο 6298 περί κοινωνικών ασφαλίσεων το 1934 (Γ. Κουκουλέ, «Για μια ιστορία του συνδικαλιστικού κινήματος», 1983, σ. 80).
Ελεος με αυτη την προπαγάνδα οτι ο Μεταξάς το ίδρυσε.Ως γνωστόν ο Ματαξάς πήρε την εξουσία με τα οπλα στις 4 Αυγούστου 1936 και μαλιστα προφασιζομενος ανωμαλια απο την μεγαλη πανεργατικη διαδηλωση που ηταν προγραμματισμενη για τις 5 Αυγούστου.
Οσο για τις συλλογικές συμβάσεις εργασίας,σκεφτείτε τη φάρσα όταν η συνδικαλιστική ηγεσία ήταν διορισμένη απο τη χούντα να συνομιλεί και να διαπραγματεύεται με ....την χούντα (κράτος).
Και επειδή ο Μεταξάς ήταν και πολύ φιλεργατικός, για αυτό η χουντα του καθαρισε 12 εργατες στη θεσσαλονικη.

http://www.ika.gr/gr/infopages/general/home.cfm

υποθέτω δεν μπόρεσε να ιδρύσει κάτι όταν δεν ήταν παρά ένας αποτυχημένος γαργάλατας ο Ματαξάς....Πρωτος διοικητής του ΙΚΑ ο Κανελλόπουλος Παναγιώτης την περίοδο 1934-1935.

----------


## papashark

> Αρχική Δημοσίευση από papashark
> 
> Η δε χούντα μέσα του Μεταξά ήταν ο θεμελιωτής του ελληνικού κοινωνικού κράτους, μην ξεχνάμε ότι ήταν αυτός που έφτιαξε το ΙΚΑ και ένα σωρό άλλα πράγματα (ότι ήταν χούντα κανένας δεν το αμφισβητεί, αλλά μην ξεχνάμε και τα θετικά που έκανε).
> 
> 
> Πάνο θα στο πω πολύ απλά,είσαι αδιάβαστος και αναπάράγεις μια σκόπιμα διαστρεβλωμένη αντίληψη. Σε παρακαλώ πολύ να ενημερώνεσαι πριν λες δημοσια τετοιες ανακριβειες.
> Το ΙΚΑ ιδρύθηκε με το νόμο 6298 περί κοινωνικών ασφαλίσεων το 1934 (Γ. Κουκουλέ, «Για μια ιστορία του συνδικαλιστικού κινήματος», 1983, σ. 80).
> Ελεος με αυτη την προπαγάνδα οτι ο Μεταξάς το ίδρυσε.Ως γνωστόν ο Ματαξάς πήρε την εξουσία με τα οπλα στις 4 Αυγούστου 1936 και μαλιστα προφασιζομενος ανωμαλια απο την μεγαλη πανεργατικη διαδηλωση που ηταν προγραμματισμενη για τις 5 Αυγούστου.
> Οσο για τις συλλογικές συμβάσεις εργασίας,σκεφτείτε τη φάρσα όταν η συνδικαλιστική ηγεσία ήταν διορισμένη απο τη χούντα να συνομιλεί και να διαπραγματεύεται με ....την χούντα (κράτος).
> ...


Θα βρω που το είχα διαβάσει, γιατί το θυμήθικα όταν το είπε πριν από λίγο στην TV στους φακέλους ο Παπαχελάς.

----------


## papashark

*«Λοιπόν, έχουμε πόλεμο»*, καλό είναι να μην τα ισοπεδώνουμε όλα :

http://portal.kathimerini.gr/4dcgi/_w_a ... 006_160753

*Διακυβέρνηση Μεταξά* 
Με χαρακτηριστικά φιλολαϊκού, αλλά και απολυταρχικού καθεστώτος, πορεύτηκε η δικτατορία του Μεταξά, καθ' όλη τη διάρκεια της διαδρομής της 

Η ίδρυση του ΙΚΑ (Ίδρυμα Κοινωνικών Ασφαλίσεων), το δικαίωμα της 15νθήμερης άδειας στους εργαζομένους, η καθιέρωση της 8ωρης εργασίας και η παγίωση του θεσμού των συλλογικών συμβάσεων, συγκαταλέγονται μεταξύ των θετικών πράξεων του καθεστώτος. Ο ίδιος ο Μεταξάς ανακηρύχθηκε ως «ο πρώτος εργάτης» της χώρας.
.....

----------


## freenet

> Θα βρω που το είχα διαβάσει, γιατί το θυμήθικα όταν το είπε πριν από λίγο στην TV στους φακέλους ο Παπαχελάς.


νομίζω οτι το λινκ του ΙΚΑ που σου έδωσα είναι πολύ έγκυρη πηγή πολύ πιο έγκυρη απο τα ρεπορτάζ του παπαχελα και την προσπαθεια αγιοποιησης του Μεταξα...
Παρεπιπτοντως το ειδα κι εγω κια μπορω να σου πω πολλες ανακριβειες οπως αλλωστε συνηθιζει ο παπαχελας στην εκ του πονηρου προχειρα στημενη με στοιχεια εκπομπή του.
Οκ μπορεις να απεθυνθεις στο ΙΚΑ,να διαβάσεις ένα σοβαρό βιβλίο όπως αυτό που σου πρότεινα και να σκεφτείς αν ένα άρθρο εφημερίδας ειναι ή όχι ισως και σκοπιμα ανακριβες...Λες ο πρωτος διοικητης του ΙΚΑ ΠΡΙΝ τον Μεταξά να μην υπηρξε ποτε τελικα?

http://www.gsevee.gr/index.asp?a_id=122 Γενική Συνομοσπονδία Επαγγελματιών Βιοτεχνών Εμπόρων Ελλάδας (Γ.Σ.Ε.Β.Ε.Ε.) 

http://www.ggka.gr/asfalistikokefI.htm (Γενική γραμματεία κοινωνικών ασφαλίσεων)

2 λινκς αυτά και ένα το παραπάνω του ΙΚΑ ειναι νομιζω αρκετά για να κατατοπισουν σχετικά με τις ανακρίβειες που ακούγονται για το έργο του Μεταξά σχετικά με το ικα.

----------


## papashark

Kαι τι κάνει το βιβλίο που μου είπες αξιόπιστο ?

Η' τι το κάνει ποιο αξιόπιστο από την Καθημερινή ?

Να σου βρω δεκάδες βιβλία που μιλάνε για την Μακεδονική καταγωγή των σκοπιανών ? Θα είναι ποιο αξιόπιστα από την Καθημερινή ?


Ο Μεταξάς ήταν δικτάκτορας, έφαγε κόσμο, υπήρχε χούντα, κανένας δεν το αρνείτε.

Αυτό που εσύ και αρκετοί αριστεροί αρνήστε, είναι ότι μέσα στα τόσα κακά, η χούντα δεν ήταν τόσο σκληρή (δυστηχώς εργάτες και αντίθετα ιδεολογικά προσκείμενη πολίτες δολοφονούντας και εκτός χούντας εκείνες τις εποχές, ενώ το αστυνομικό κράτος υπήρχε πριν και μετά την χούντα), άφησε αρκετά θετικά στοιχεία, και ο Μεταξάς ήταν αυτός ο οποίος είπε το όχι στους Ιταλούς...

----------


## papashark

> Αρχική Δημοσίευση από papashark
> 
> Θα βρω που το είχα διαβάσει, γιατί το θυμήθικα όταν το είπε πριν από λίγο στην TV στους φακέλους ο Παπαχελάς.
> 
> 
> νομίζω οτι το λινκ του ΙΚΑ που σου έδωσα είναι πολύ έγκυρη πηγή πολύ πιο έγκυρη απο τα ρεπορτάζ του παπαχελα και την προσπαθεια αγιοποιησης του Μεταξα...
> Παρεπιπτοντως το ειδα κι εγω κια μπορω να σου πω πολλες ανακριβειες οπως αλλωστε συνηθιζει ο παπαχελας στην εκ του πονηρου προχειρα στημενη με στοιχεια εκπομπή του.
> Οκ μπορεις να απεθυνθεις στο ΙΚΑ,να διαβάσεις ένα σοβαρό βιβλίο όπως αυτό που σου πρότεινα και να σκεφτείς αν ένα άρθρο εφημερίδας ειναι ή όχι ισως και σκοπιμα ανακριβες...Λες ο πρωτος διοικητης του ΙΚΑ ΠΡΙΝ τον Μεταξά να μην υπηρξε ποτε τελικα?
> 
> ...


Να διαβάσεις προσεχτικα αυτά που δίνεις :

http://www.ggka.gr/asfalistikokefI.htm (Γενική γραμματεία κοινωνικών ασφαλίσεων)

_Το 1934 ψηφίστηκε ο βασικός νόμος 6298/1934 «Περί Κοινωνικών Ασφαλίσεων». Την ίδια περίοδο προωθήθηκαν επίσης νομοθετικά μέτρα για την ίδρυση φορέων κύριας ασφάλισης, όπως του Ταμείου Ασφαλίσεως Εμπόρων (ΤΑΕ) και του Ταμείου Επαγγελματιών και Βιοτεχνών (ΤΕΒΕ), που άρχισαν να λειτουργούν το 1940.

Το 1935 καθιερώθηκε η υποχρεωτική ασφάλιση όλων των μισθωτών στο Ίδρυμα Κοινωνικών Ασφαλίσεων (ΙΚΑ), που αποτέλεσε το γενικό φορέα κοινωνικής ασφάλισης των μισθωτών. Η λειτουργία του ΙΚΑ άρχισε την 1.1.1937, αλλά η χορήγηση παροχών ρυθμίστηκε το 1951 με τον Αναγκαστικό Νόμο 1846/51, ο οποίος με τις διαδοχικές του τροποποιήσεις συνθέτει και το ισχύον θεσμικό πλαίσιο του φορέα._


http://www.gsevee.gr/index.asp?a_id=122 Γενική Συνομοσπονδία Επαγγελματιών Βιοτεχνών Εμπόρων Ελλάδας (Γ.Σ.Ε.Β.Ε.Ε.) 
_Ν.6364/34 - ίδρυση ΤΕΒΕ (λειτουργεί από το 1939)
Ν.6298/34 - ίδρυση ΤΑΕ (λειτουργεί από το 1940)
Ν.6268/34 - ίδρυση ΙΚΑ (λειτουργεί από το 1937)_


Προφανώς η διαφορά μας έγγυτε στο ότι επί εποχής Μεταξά έγιναν πραγματικότητα, και όχι όταν οι προηγούμενοι τα έκαναν νόμο.

Πάντως ιστορικά από ανεξάρτητες πηγές (και όχι κόκκινες ή μαύρες), ο Μεταξάς θεωρείτε αυτός που έφτιαξε το ΙΚΑ, και δεν είναι τυχαίο.

Κανένας δεν πάει να τον αγιοποιηση, απλά λένε τα σύκα σύκα και τη σκάφη σκάφη....

----------


## freenet

Ενα επιστημονικο βιβλιο που θελει να σεβεται τον εαυτο του και την επιστημη ειναι πολυ πιο αξιοπιστο απο ενα αρθρο ενος αδιαβαστου ή κατευθυνομενου δημοσιογραφου και ελπιζω να το καταλαβαινεις αυτο.Γιατι το μεν θελει χρονια μελετης και αφοσιωσης για να γραφτει και το δεν συμπληρώνει τη στηλη μιας εφημεριδας και συνηθως δεν εχει και ιδιαιτερο ψαξιμο απο πισω του.
Αποδειξη το ιδιο το λινκ που δινεις που αναδιεκνυει την ασχετοσυνη και την αμαθεια του δημοσιογραφου που σε αυτο το θεμα σαφως αναπαραγει κατι εξωφθαλμα αναληθες.
Σου εδωσα βιβλιογραφία,σου έδωσα λινκ απο γενική γραμματεια ασφαλισσεων,σου εδωσα το λινκ απο το site του ΙΚΑ. 
Αν θελεις να τα απορρίψεις ολα μονο και μονο για να μεινεις με μια καταφανως ψευτικη εμμονη, ειναι επιλογη σου και καθολα σεβαστη.
Πριν το αποδεχτεις το ένα ή το άλλο ψάξτο ΜΟΝΟΣ σου με διάφορε πηγές πέρα απο την αποψη της καθημερινής....

Ξερεις στα αποσπασματα που παρεθεσες μπορω κι εγω να κανω bold αυτα που θελω για να σου αποδειξω οτι ΔΕΝ το ιδρυσε ο Μεταξας....

----------


## papashark

Και αυτά που αποδικνείουν ότι οι σκοπιανοί είναι απόγονοι του Μέγα Αλέξανδρου, επιστημονικά είναι  ::  

Στο είπα και πριν , αλλά δεν λες να ξεκολήσεις, η διαφορά μας είναι μάλλον στο ότι το '34 ιδρύθηκε με νόμο, αλλά πραγματικότητα το έκανε ο Μεταξάς.

Κάτι που είναι άλλωστε κατανοητό και ανεμενό, αφού η χώρα είχε πολλά μεγαλύτερα προβλήματα προτού ορίσει ο Βασιλιάς τον Μεταξά ως προθυπουργό τον Μάρτιο του '36 και μετά κάνει τη χούντα την 4/8/36 (αν και τις ημερομηνίες ποτέ δεν τις θυμόμουν καλά).

Μην ξεχνάς ότι το '35 έγινε η κίνηση του Ναυτικού, οι αλλαγές στην κυβέρνηση Τσαλδάρη όπου από "οικουμενική" κατέληξε με τον Ελ. Βενιζέλο καταδικαζόμενο στο στρατοδικείο για τα γεγονότα του Μάρτη του '35, καθώς και η επιστροφή του Βασιλειά.


Μην πέρνεις απλά την ημερομηνία του νόμου, δες ποιός την έκανε πραγματικότητα (γιατί ακόμα και μέχρι σήμερα από νόμους πάμε χάλια, να δω πότε κάποιος θα κάνει πράξη το νόμο περί πανεπιστημειακού ασύλου του Α. Παπανδρέου από το '83 αν θυμάμαι καλά).

----------


## azisi

> Μην πέρνεις απλά την ημερομηνία του νόμου, δες ποιός την έκανε πραγματικότητα (γιατί ακόμα και μέχρι σήμερα από νόμους πάμε χάλια, να δω πότε κάποιος θα κάνει πράξη το νόμο περί πανεπιστημειακού ασύλου του Α. Παπανδρέου από το '83 αν θυμάμαι καλά).


Εάν αλλάξουμε φυσικά τα bold σε αυτά που γράφεις βγαίνει το παρακάτω:




> Το 1935 καθιερώθηκε η υποχρεωτική ασφάλιση όλων των μισθωτών στο Ίδρυμα Κοινωνικών Ασφαλίσεων (ΙΚΑ), που αποτέλεσε το γενικό φορέα κοινωνικής ασφάλισης των μισθωτών. Η λειτουργία του ΙΚΑ άρχισε την 1.1.1937, αλλά *η χορήγηση παροχών ρυθμίστηκε το 1951* με τον Αναγκαστικό Νόμο 1846/51, ο οποίος με τις διαδοχικές του τροποποιήσεις συνθέτει και το ισχύον θεσμικό πλαίσιο του φορέα.

----------


## papashark

Oντως  ::

----------


## lambrosk

Όλοι οι "μέσα" ξέρουν ότι προσπαθούν να "ρίξουν" την αξία του ΟΤΕ για να πωληθεί εύκολα γρήγορα , και όσο το δυνατόν με την μεγαλύτερη αποδοχή του κόσμου... απο καταστάσεις που αρχικά δημιουργήθηκαν υιοθετήθηκαν και τώρα με τις νέες προσλήψεις θα μπορούσαν να είν αι υπο νέο καθεστώς...

Απλά κρίμα...  ::  το μέλλον αμφίβολο...

----------


## argi

Λέγαμε το ίδιο και για την Ολυμπιακή... αλλά τα σκάνδαλα, οι ημέτεροι και η κακοδιαχείριση την έφεραν εκεί που ΔΕΝ την αγοράζει κανείς σόφρων επιχειρηματίας... 

Το τέλος του δημοσίου (και εννοούμε του δημοσιου της μονιμοτητας, του σκληρου συνδικαλισμού, της "χαλαρα" ταχυτητας) σε ανταγωνιστικες αγορές έχει προ πολλού προδιαγραφεί...

Όσοι αρνούνται την πραγματικότητα των αλλαγών που πρέπει να γίνουν απλά επιταχύνουν την πτώση

@rg!

----------


## thalexan

> Μακάρι να γινόταν πραγματική εταιρεία (και όχι Δεκο), και να πετάγαν έξω όλους αυτούς τους χαραμοφάηδες που έχουν μαζέψει διάφορες κυβερνήσεις.


Βλ. εθελουσία έξοδο...

----------


## acoul

Τα ορφανά, άλυτα και σε συσσώρευση προβλήματα του δημοσίου ξεπουλιούνται στην πολύ χειρότερη ιδιωτική πρωτοβουλία που έχει παρασυρθεί εν τη γεννέση της σε ρόλους αρπαχτικού που λεηλατεί παράδοξα και ασύδοτα ότι μπορεί, χωρίς όρια, ευαισθησία για το αύριο, βλέπε περιβαλλοντολογικές κατάντιες του πλανήτη κλπ. Εύλογα αναρωτιέται κανείς μετά από όλο αυτό το ξεπεσμό και παρακμή του δημοσίου αν θα έχει νόημα ο κάθε φορολογούμενος να δίνει έστω και μία δραχμή σε αυτό το κράτος που στην ουσία αβασάνιστα κατασπαράζει τα παιδιά του ... !! όλοι εμείς οι υπόλοιποι απλά κάνουμε ζάπινγκ ως σιωπηλοί και παθητικοί παρατηρητές σε όλο αυτό το τραγελαφικό τραίνο της τρέλας στήνοντας πάρτι μόνο όταν παθαίνει κάτι κακό η κατσίκα του διπλανού μας ... Οι Τούρκοι και τα F16 μας μάραναν τη στιγμή που Έλληνας βγάζει μάτι Έλληνα σε καθημερινή βάση ... και φυσικά κανείς δεν σκέπτεται ή νοιάζεται για τα παιδιά, τη συνέχεια του παραδόξου δηλαδή, αφού οι λαμπερές βιτρίνες και κολόνιες της ψευδαίσθησης και εύκολης κατανάλωσης θαμπώνουν την λιγοστή κρίση που έχει απομείνει στην μεταλλαγμένη συνείδηση παραμορφώνοντας κάθε αξία και συναίσθημα.

λίγο ζοχαδιασμένη GPL ποίηση του παραλόγου έτσι μπας και ... όλα τα κακά ξεκινούν από την νοοτροπία: Η πάρτη μου, παράδοξο για ένα κοινωνικό ζώο όπως ο άνθρωπος, αφού η πάρτη μας επηρεάζεται άμεσα από την ομορφιά και υγεία των διπλανών μας και του περιβάλλοντος που ζούμε γενικότερα !!

----------


## lambrosk

Και η απάντηση στην ιστορία του κρουαζιερόπλοιου...

----------


## lambrosk

Δεν είμαι με κανέναν , και οι δύο έχουν κάποιο δίκιο ... το θέμα είναι ποιος θέλει το πραγματικό καλό? μάλλον μόνο οι ΝΕΟΙ εργαζόμενοι, ούτε οι παλιοί, ούτε οι συνδικαλιστές ούτε και οι διοικητικοί απο ότι φαίνεται...

----------

